# Christmas Bay



## Speckhunter77 (May 14, 2006)

Got to Christmas this morning at around 9am and began wading the sw part of bay. I tried a few topwwaters with no luck. The wind was blowing from south lightly and the water was green. Looked to be a good day hopefully. About 45 min. later,i was throwing a TTF plum/chart. trout killer when i hooked up with a 19'' flounder about a 150 yards off the south shoreline. I fished for about 3.5 hrs and managed another flatty that came in at 15''. just a few bites here and there,but noithing else. Construction on Bluewater Hghwy is coming along. Drove to Ernies bait camp to see how the beach road was. It got a little soft at the end towards Ernies,but no problem. I seen cars driving it. I wish i could beat the cold front and go again tomarrow. I seen two other guys out in the middle of the bay at a reef hooking up,good day for them possibly..........SEMPER FI.


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

good job....better than i did the other day over there


----------



## pinkskittermaster (Oct 31, 2008)

sounds about like the trip i had there the other day, but i waded out from earnies about 200 yards out. Threw everything in the box, ended up catching one fat flattie and lost one trout right at the net.


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Good report and good looking fish, THANKS.


----------



## jtownsend2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Is the boat ramp at Ernie's open?

Thanks!


----------



## Speckhunter77 (May 14, 2006)

Yes sir,the boat ramp at Ernie's is open.......there was noone there today but you can launch.


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for the report. Nice Flounder!


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

Man the water looks awesome! I have a ton of pics from that very spot. Bringing back some fond memories. 

SW


----------



## bayfishin (Mar 5, 2009)

nice fish


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

nice! Did u put in at Ernies?


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Say I'm bringing a boat down to launch at Ernie's, in your opinion would it be easier to come in from Galveston or from Surfside? 

Thanks, 
12lb


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

surfside...so u dont have to go through the mile or so that is detoured onto the beach...its soft in some areas...dont know how well you would get through that pulling a boat...


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice flatties, congrats!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice fish! We caught a few there Monday. Going back Friday


----------



## jtownsend2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Sorry to belabor this!

I'd prefer to come through Galveston to get to Ernie's. Can it be done? Has anyone responding done it?

FYI: My truck is not 4 wheel drive.

Thanks!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes you can! Toll Booth is still free too... You'll be on paved road the whole time, you'll see some patch work where they've put down a stabilized base to fill in where the road was washed out... The beach crossing is past Ernies I believe...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

koncept1 said:


> surfside...so u dont have to go through the mile or so that is detoured onto the beach...its soft in some areas...dont know how well you would get through that pulling a boat...


I think you have it backwards. The washed out part is before you get to Ernies. Coming from Galveston, you don't get off the road till you pass the entrance for ernies.


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmm...you guys are probably right....lol...sorry for the incorrect info....**** budlight..


----------



## jtownsend2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

If you were coming from surfside going to ernies you DID have to get off the road and drive on the beach, it was all hard packed though, that was a couple of months ago though, usually dont launch from there but we did that day.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

WestEndAngler said:


> Yes you can! Toll Booth is still free too... You'll be on paved road the whole time, you'll see some patch work where they've put down a stabilized base to fill in where the road was washed out... The beach crossing is past Ernies I believe...


 thats correct, from just past ernies all the way to just past sams beach ,the beach is the road .


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Well done little buddy & thanks for the 19" flounder. Gonna be pretty good stuffed with crab & shrimp. BTW, if you would get that new (to you) boat registered then you wouldn't have to wade in, LOL!


----------



## TylerR68 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Ernies open?*

I am going fishing there tommorrow and wanted to pick up some bait. Is Ernies open and selling bait? If Ernies it is not open and I wanted to get some bait where would the best/closest spot to Ernies be for me to get some if I was going to be putting in at Ernies? Thanks for ya'lls help.


----------



## TylerR68 (Jul 25, 2008)

Also anybody fished christmas bay and cold pass recently? What are they hitting on? I plan on using artificials all day, and suggestions?

My dad will be using live bait, probably mud minnows and shrimp. We are going to see who catches more, artificials vs. live bait.


----------



## Speckhunter77 (May 14, 2006)

I didnt know if Ernie's was selling. It also depended on what side you came in from....Surfside or Galveston. Surfside had places oopen that i seen,not sure bout Galveston side. Let me know how yall did out there with the live and artificials. The guts and bayous east of Ernies is a good place to wade.....had a buddy land a 24.5 red by one of the bayous after the cold front hit.


----------

